# Medicare - Medigap



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I bought a Plan F Medigap policy last year and, if I remember right, all the prices were listed on the Medicare web site. This year, I have to go to the web site of each insurance company to see what their rate is. I waited until today, October 15, to double check as today is the 1st day of the enrollment period. There are 38 companies offering Plan F in my area, so it is a real pain to have to go to each web site and rekey the same information.

Has anyone found all the rates listed in one place? As I understand it, Plan F is Plan F, so the best deal is just to buy the cheapest one. All the coverage is the same.

It looks like Anthem is the cheapest in my area (It was last year too), but it would be nice if I didn't have to go to each company's web site to look up the price. I've only checked 3 so far and it is amazing the large difference in price for the exact same coverage. Aetna is $180 more and Humana is $240 more a year than Anthem. Just for the heck of it I looked up AARP (even though I wouldn't buy anything through AARP) and it is $84/yr more.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't know if this will work for you, but a few years ago I was trying to help my mother pick a plan, and there were 149 in her state. Befuddled to exhaustion, I went and spoke w her pharmicist who knew off the top of his head, and double checked it to be sure. Hope this helps.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

ldc said:


> Don't know if this will work for you, but a few years ago I was trying to help my mother pick a plan, and there were 149 in her state. Befuddled to exhaustion, I went and spoke w her pharmicist who knew off the top of his head, and double checked it to be sure. Hope this helps.


I can go to Medicare.gov and view all the part D insurance companies and monthly costs on 1 page. For some reason, they don't do that with medigap plans and it should be easy as they are comparing apples to apples.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The wife got a copy of "Medicare & You" in the mail. It lists all the insurance companies that deal in "upstate NY". It gives monthly premium, co-pays , part D info, etc.
Of course it isn't that county specific but sure cut down on which ones I'll be looking at. Or should I say that by the area description it reduces the number that aren't in my area per-say.........
The one I and the wife have now (a PPO from Excellus BCBS) is going up $28 a month for each of us and trust me an added $56 a month - that's quite a hit for insurance....

Here's hoping I can find something less expensive or should I say cheaper with decent co-pays.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I like these Medicare Advantage Programs where everything is included in one small payment each month 65 bucks or less a month for everything including Drug D coverage.
Had Advantage program now for the last 4 years and will continue into next year as well.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> I like these Medicare Advantage Programs where everything is included in one small payment each month 65 bucks or less a month for everything including Drug D coverage.
> Had Advantage program now for the last 4 years and will continue into next year as well.


I plan on spending a good part of the year out of state, so I need a policy that covers me wherever I am. That's why I have medigap. I just went to emergency room (1st time ever) and 100% was covered.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> I like these Medicare Advantage Programs where everything is included in one small payment each month 65 bucks or less a month for everything including Drug D coverage.
> Had Advantage program now for the last 4 years and will continue into next year as well.


Medicare Advantage is good for some people, and generous Medicare Advantage HMO plans are even available around here at no premium above Medicare Part B. Those plans are good if you are in good health and stay close to providers in your plan, but they aren't for everyone.

As MoonRiver pointed out, travel is a problem because travelers don't have access to preferred providers. That can cost you. And as I learned with Alma, if your health becomes bad and your problems become expensive you're a lot better off being on straight Medicare.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I've watched the posts from AR and Nevada,--do you have a deductible? and a co-pay at Dr's visits? how about hospital stays? i have American Republic right now


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> I've watched the posts from AR and Nevada,--do you have a deductible? and a co-pay at Dr's visits? how about hospital stays? i have American Republic right now


The most popular plan in southern Nevada is Senior Dimensions. There is no premium beyond Medicare Part B. There is no deductible and there is a $2500 annual out of pocket maximum. Prescription drug coverage is included. Here are the copays for common services.

Primary care physician visits $0
Specialist visits $0
Hospital stay (no limit on days) $0
Skilled nursing facility (first 20 days) $0
Outpatient surgery $0
Cardiac rehab $0
Occupational or physical therapy $0
Chiropractic or Podiatry $0
Diabetic testing supplies $0
ER visit $65
Urgent care clinic visit $40.
Lab $10 ($0 for preventative tests)
Xray $5

http://www.seniordimensions.com/documents/PlanOptions/2015_SD_SN_SB.pdf


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ceresone said:


> I've watched the posts from AR and Nevada,--do you have a deductible? and a co-pay at Dr's visits? how about hospital stays? i have American Republic right now


 I have a few co-pays, office visit 15,, specialist 40,,, ER 65 bucks.
But that is the Plan I have chosen. ~!
There are plans even with Humana Advantage that you can have no co-pays.
Also I am so low income that I qualify for Medicaid in WI
So those co-pays are taken care so I do not have to pay. 
And so far I am healthy enough and am controlling my Severe RA on my own that only only have to top once a year for my yearly check up.
So even if I had too pay the co-pays out of pocket it would just a small amount.

Now my Humana Advantage is going up 27% in Jan but it is still a good deal IMO.


----------

